# Barbering



## themeesespieces (Oct 6, 2021)

I am having some issues with barbering in my colony. Only one of my mice has alopecia (bald spots) on her shoulders and top of her head, so I know she’s not doing it to herself. I have 6 females in a 40 gallon breeder with nice deep bedding, lots of climbing toys, a good wheel, and plenty of places to hide, so I can’t identify a glaring issue that would cause this. The only possibility I can think of is that I have been slacking on their enrichment. If anyone knows of any other reasons this could be happening please let me know!


----------

